# How can lights be on 208v?



## Dizzykidd (Aug 3, 2016)

It might be a dumb question but for some reason I don't get it. I always thought lights need a neutral to work. Whether they're 120 or 277 they have a neutral. Well now we put parking lot lights on 208v. Can someone explain how that works please.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Nothing needs a neutral to work, it just needs current to flow. In this case you are using two hots just like anything else that uses 208-240v.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

All that's needed for anything electrical to work, is a complete circuit.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Dizzykidd said:


> It might be a dumb question but for some reason I don't get it. I always thought lights need a neutral to work. Whether they're 120 or 277 they have a neutral. Well now we put parking lot lights on 208v. Can someone explain how that works please.


Not all lights do need netural to work at all..

basically the 208 is part of three phase network system and 208 volts is line to line which it is a common voltage and ya do have 120 volts line to neutral system.

ditto with 480Y277 volts system.

I have done work on some lumaires do run on 480 volts

look at the diagram that will expain clear


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Neutrals are confusing because they tend to be grounded and so appear to be "dead". But really they are just as "hot" as any other current carrying conductor. A hot to hot or hot to neutral is still a complete circuit, just at a different voltage.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dizzykidd said:


> It might be a dumb question but for some reason I don't get it. I always thought lights need a neutral to work. Whether they're 120 or 277 they have a neutral. Well now we put parking lot lights on 208v. Can someone explain how that works please.


The exact same way as any other 208v load can be 208v.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

This is an old school problem.
The drivers the next generation will be wiring won't much care about the voltage


----------

